# Which one is best . . . .



## lil-lynx (26 May 2011)

Hello im looking to buy some new substrate soon, and came across these three. Just wanted to know which one you guys think is better. 

1. Eco complete (I know some of you use it with great results)

2. Seachem Flourite Black Sand - http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/pla ... -5077.html

3. Seachem Flourite Red -http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/planting-co2/planting-substrates/seachem-flourite-red-7kg-p-4471.html

Can give you details of my tank if thats needed.


----------



## George Farmer (26 May 2011)

Flourite Black Sand is very effective and is probably the most attractive too.


----------



## lil-lynx (26 May 2011)

Thanks George, thats what i wanted to hear.


----------

